# Profiles are viewable by guests (FIXED)



## Crackle (11 Jul 2010)

You couldn't do that in the old forum you had to sign in. I must admit I'm not keen on that.


----------



## HJ (11 Jul 2010)

I am not keen on that either.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

Would you mind re-testing this please - should now be disabled.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2010)

Thanks Shaun, now works as per old forum.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

Good stuff.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2010)

One more thing: You can still see comments left in members profiles as a guest by clicking on Members and then View New Content, which displays the last comments left.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Jul 2010)

Is there any way of seeing who has viewed your profile? Pre changeover I had 30 odd views of my profile in about a year, now I seem to have had 25 in 4 days. I don't post that much just seems a bit odd.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2010)

Hacienda71 said:


> Is there any way of seeing who has viewed your profile? Pre changeover I had 30 odd views of my profile in about a year, now I seem to have had 25 in 4 days. I don't post that much just seems a bit odd.




You have to switch it on in settings. Settings is reached by clicking the down arrow next to the Signed in as box, top right, then go to profile and look down to profile information.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> You have to switch it on in settings. Settings is reached by clicking the down arrow next to the Signed in as box, top right, then go to profile and look down to profile information.



Cheers


----------



## HJ (13 Jul 2010)

Thanks


----------

